# Vets office loses pet



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw on the news last night about a vets office losing someones pet. A 9 month old mastif went in for surgery on his tail. They dropped him off either last Thursday night or Friday morning. A vet tech took the dog out for a walk and the dog somehow got away from the tech and took off. It's been a week now and there having been sightings but they still don't have it. My question is why they had the dog out in the first place (maybe it had to pee) but why wouldn't they have someone that could handle a dog that size. I can't even imagine that phone call saying they lost my pet. It has been so cold this past week, especially the last 2 days. I hope they find it. I'm sure that vets office will be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's why there are absolutely NO circumstances, EVER, where I will leave my dogs anywhere, kennel or vet, where they'll be walked on a leash outside of a secure, double gated fenced area. Period.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I also won't leave my dogs anywhere where they'd be playing off leash even inside of a fence. Why take the risk? I don't leave my dogs to frolic when I leave them. I leave them to be SECURE and safe and alive when I come home.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm so glad Charlie got neutered already because I would be freaking out if I had to leave him anywhere. I can't imagine what those poor owners are going through. Your right, if they had to take them outside...why would they not have a fenced in area......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup!!! It's terrifying!!! Lots of dogs are scared in such circumstances and will bolt.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been trying to find the story if they found the dog. The last I heard is that they shot it with a tranquilizer but it ran off again....SO sad...here is the article if you want to read it.....

Puppy Bolts From Hospital Before Surgery, Lost In Snowstorm - News - MSNBC.com


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, that is absolutely tragic.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

This story actually happened about 20 minutes away from me. I saw it on our local news. Apparently they were having sightings of the dog around the area, i'm not sure if they've found him yet or not. (how do you lose a 100-lb mastiff?) 

Has to be devastating though!

Glad I don't take my dog there...


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh how awfull the poor owners & the dog being lost and scared. 

I do hope they find him and he gets returned to the owners.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Has there been any news on this?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mojosmum said:


> Has there been any news on this?


Do you mean if they found the dog? I have been trying to find any more news about it and I can't. 5 posts up I have a link on the original story.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

the last I'd heard they still hadn't found him. But, they were having a couple sightings of him in the area. 

We just got a huge snowstorm in this area, so hopefully someone took him in by this point...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

UPDATE: They found him. I just heard on the news. I'll post the article a little later... 

OK.....here it is:
Lost Dog Comes Home After Weeks On The Lam - Local News


----------

